# I know it's early, but.......



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey guys, just for planning purposes, who would be up for a few days in Erie,PA next February on an OGF Ice Fishing Extravaganza??? I'm thinking of putting together a three day trip up there, let's say a Thursday, Friday, Saturday thing. We could book a bunch of rooms at the El Patio Motel and have a great time with some unbelievable fishing. I'd like to do it later in February, as the ice will be safe, no doubt, and the perch should be moving in and hungry. Could be a great event for those of you that want to experience ice fishing and those of us who LOVE IT.

Anyway, just thought I'd run it up the flagpole and see if anyone salutes....

Carl


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

COUNT ME IN FOR SURE!!!!!!
George


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

Big Daddy,
Count me in ! I'm already counting the days !

Krustydawg


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I just know that Tuesdays is ALL YOU CAN EAT WINGS at Quaker Steak and Lube for 11 bucks, and there's one right acrossed the street from the FREAKIN' motel!!! Last February, Bigggcountry and I split 90 wings between us, plus fries, and "several"(I use that term loosely)adult beverages   to wash them down. But I'll ask, early week? As in Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday? Or late week, as in Thursday, Friday, Saturday?? Open to suggestions....

Carl


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

I would love to go. Ever since talking to geowol a few months ago at Deer Creek i've been wanting to go ice fishing up there. I'm going to Niagara Falls in a few weeks and we are going to stop by and check out Preaque Isle.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

i am in for thur., fri., sat.

flash--------------------out


----------



## Portage Lakes (Apr 12, 2004)

Iam in!!!!!!

PL...........


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds Great Carl!!!!! I will plan on it!!!! May even talk my son Joshua into going also!!! Thanks!! Stan


----------



## Timbr (Apr 29, 2004)

I'd love to go, just got my FL-18 ultra pack and can't wait to try it on ice.

Thur. Fri. Sat. is better for me.

Tim


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

interested if it's late Feb be in Daytona 18-21st,Thurs -Sat gets my vote


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

You know, all the Hard Water guys can get together and come up with a bunch of old float tubes. Attach them to a shanty and Carl ( Big Daddy) and get an early start now !!!!

Carl, only You to be thinking of ice fishing on Mamorail Day Weekend !!

I love it.....

JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim, I'm going through Presque Isle ice withdrawl!!! Though, the big bull gills I caught today at Nimisila with my son will keep me moderately sane for awhile.  

I think I need some Erie perch fishing too!! If anyone has room on their boat, I'm taking this coming Thursday off. hint hint

Carl


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll probably do one or two of those nights at the motel for sure. Canardly wait!


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Friday and Saturday would work best for me. Sounds like a great time.


----------



## TxTransplant (Apr 11, 2004)

Count me in Big Daddy.....Fri Sat and Sun for me! Man I still haven't stopped talking bout that place! What a blast!

Gene


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

me and the ice machine are in for sure!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm going to reserve a whole week vacation for the outing next year. I take a week and go to ky lake every spring. This will be my first ice fishing vacation. Let me know the dates as soon as possible.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

OK. I'll look at it and post some dates so we can plan...

Carl


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

Hows it going Big Daddy, 1st post on this site. Been thinking about the hard water myself. Will definitely look forward to seeing you guys again. Working with a guy from Erie PA this year, Said that he has some friends who fish the "city side" for perch. Will pass the info along when the ice and fish arrive.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Just kiddin'. This could be another unforgettable trip. I have played softball in February, but never have I fished in Feb. Never ice fished before....sounds like I have a good a reason to go. Definately I am in! 

I would like to challenge the claim that someone ate 45 wings. Only two guys I know that could be possibles. True story?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I DEFINATELY want to go! As long as the ice is thick! haha. Do we filet up all the fish we catch or take them home for the freezer? Either way, I'm in!

I've never ice fished before and have no equipment though


----------

